# 10-year-old's pregnancy



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

fuels Mexican abortion debate



> Mexico City, Mexico (CNN) -- A pregnant 10-year-old, allegedly raped by her stepfather, has become the latest lightning rod in the country's heated abortion debate.
> 
> The girl's stepfather has been arrested. But advocates on both sides of the issue say their battle is just beginning.
> 
> "This girl is much more than an isolated case," said Adriana Ortiz-Ortega, a researcher at Mexico's National Autonomous University who has written two books on abortion in Mexico, "and there is much more influence now from conservative groups that are trying to prevent the legalization of abortion."



So Anti-abortion supporters, ya wanna take this one?


----------



## Luissa (Apr 20, 2010)

I think she should probably have an abortion, I am sure it is not very safe for her to have a baby.


----------



## chanel (Apr 20, 2010)

This reminds me of a case near me where a 15 year old gave birth in a toilet and let her baby die. It was her 2nd child and the papers never named the father. She received less than two years in jail. (I'll find the story later if demanded by the link police) 

Tough call. I'd rather see an early abortion than a dead baby in the toilet. But more importantly, I'd like to see the rapists locked up. Forever.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.

At least they put him in jail. Planned Parenthood in the US wouldn't even bother reporting it.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> fuels Mexican abortion debate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not so much anti-abortion as I am against using abortion as a method of birthcontrol.  I do believe this child should get an abortion ASAP and her stepfather get the worst punishment possible.  Life in prison?


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> 10-year-old's pregnancy



I didn't realize an octopus could live to be 10 years old.


----------



## chanel (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know the stats but I'm fairly certain that a good number of "pro life" people agree it might be necesary in cases of rape or incest. And like luissa said, her life could be in danger.

And the girl I mentioned was also Mexican, I had a gut feeling from the get go, it was a relative. I believe that's why they gave her so little time in jail.But of course the news never mentioned it.

Sickos.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> I don't know the stats but I'm fairly certain that a good number of "pro life" people agree it might be necesary in cases of rape or incest. And like luissa said, her life could be in danger.
> 
> And the girl I mentioned was also Mexican, I had a gut feeling from the get go, it was a relative. I believe that's why they gave her so little time in jail.But of course the news never mentioned it.
> 
> Sickos.



I agree with you.

But, whenever there's an antiabortion thread, there's always someone that claims LIFE has begun with conception, and ENDING LIFE is an abomination, regardless of the circumstances.

This arguement is oddly silent in this thread.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2010)

The baby should have an abortion.  A ten year old's body is not designed to carry a baby to full term.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The baby should have an abortion.  A ten year old's body is not designed to carry a baby to full term.



I agree.

But, its still LIFE, right?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2010)

And the 10 year old is a life.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And the 10 year old is a life.



But no one is TAKEING her life.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the stats but I'm fairly certain that a good number of "pro life" people agree it might be necesary in cases of rape or incest. And like luissa said, her life could be in danger.
> ...



I do believe life begins at conception...but in this case, carrying the baby to term will put the mother in danger.  I have no objection to a 10 year old having an abortion.  I do object to them having sex, and her stepfather, if she were my little girl, wouldn't be able to ever have sex again.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The baby should have an abortion.  A ten year old's body is not designed to carry a baby to full term.
> ...



Yes, it's life at conception.  Abortion for a 10 year old is self defense.  Self defense is acceptable in every society.  Now if you want to talk about the woman that last I heard had 5 abortions and uses it as a method of birth control, well, let's just say you won't find me defending that tramp any time soon.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And the 10 year old is a life.
> ...



Forcing her to carry a child to term could take her life.  It most certainly would cause long lasting physical problems not to mention mental problems, her body just isn't ready to give birth.  Either way, a 10 year old shouldn't be forced to have a baby and her step father, well castration sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So, its OK to take life......as long as you find the circumstances acceptable?


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Again, self defense is acceptable in every society.  If someone put's your child's life in danger, are you going to stand by and just let that person kill/harm her?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And the 10 year old is a life.
> ...




The risks of pregnancy for a 10 year old are very high.   In a significant way, the choice is between the embryo and the little girl.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



"In a significant way" to whom? You? 

I bet the "embryo" has a very different opinion.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I'm just trying to define under what circumstances you feel taking life is OK.

You say its OK if its is for "self defense," right?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Fine.

If your daughter is raped and impregnated when she's 10, force her to have the baby.

I bet that will make everything just hunky dory.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



My point isn't to determine what is "just hunky dory."

My point is to have an anti-abortionist stand by their convictions:

A. Life Begins at Conception
B. Taking Life is Immoral

So far, none have stepped up, but instead have wallowed through the slippery slope of moral relativity.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> fuels Mexican abortion debate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want to provide for your baby, samson?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2010)

You are mistaken in assuming that I am an absolutist on this topic.

Women have controlled contraception and pregnancy with herbs for millennia for a variety of reasons, good and bad.   Saving the life of a 10 year old girl is one of the good reasons.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You are mistaken in assuming that I am an absolutist on this topic.
> 
> Women have controlled contraception and pregnancy with herbs for millennia for a variety of reasons, good and bad.   Saving the life of a 10 year old girl is one of the good reasons.



No, I'm really not examining any one individual's opinion.

I'm exploring the broader question: How can anti-abortionists be morally relativistic?

Either you BELIEVE that life begins at conception, and is sacred (not to be given or taken by mankind), or you do not.

I agree with you, in that I do not believe life begins at conception, and/or is not sacred, and that mankind can decide whether or not to take life.


----------



## Samson (Apr 20, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > fuels Mexican abortion debate
> ...



Smells like JB'kema needs a diaper change.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 20, 2010)

If this is a case precocious puberty, and if this isn't then what is? there's no reason to assume she can't carry the child to term and deliver safely.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I just love smug threads like this, they say so much more about the OP than the respondents.


----------



## momonkey (Apr 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the stats but I'm fairly certain that a good number of "pro life" people agree it might be necesary in cases of rape or incest. And like luissa said, her life could be in danger.
> ...





Here's the dirty little secret. Everyone with the IQ of a tree squirrel understands that once the egg is fertilized by the sperm a unique life begins with its own DNA that is neither the father's nor the mothers. The denial that life begins at conception is a matter of convenience for the pro-abortion folks since conceding this point would render all the split hairs used to promote abortion on demand and for any reason useless. There is no point in stating the obvious. I know life begins at conception and so do you, but you will never, ever admit that because it's a debate ender.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Oh bullshit. It's a pro-abortionist stance that people who are pro-life are rabidly pro-life even at the expense of the life of the mother.

Nobody is, and nobody ever has been. While this sort of case is exceedingly rare, as is pointed out all the time, that doesn't mean any of us would say it's best to let both children die, when you can save one.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Thanks for visiting.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm personally pro-life but, in my view, I think everyone should mind their own business and let the girl and her Mom decide what is in her best interests. There is no 'winner' in some circumstances... just the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

momonkey said:


> Here's the dirty little secret. Everyone with the IQ of a tree squirrel understands that once the egg is fertilized by the sperm a unique life begins with its own DNA that is neither the father's nor the mothers. The denial that life begins at conception is a matter of convenience for the pro-abortion folks since conceding this point would render all the split hairs used to promote abortion on demand and for any reason useless. There is no point in stating the obvious. I know life begins at conception and so do you, but you will never, ever admit that because it's a debate ender.



Try again, idiot.

No one is debating that life begins at conception



AllieBaba said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > My point isn't to determine what is "just hunky dory."
> ...



Then just admit it: Taking Life through Abortion is OK.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Only in the case where the mother's life is in danger.
I've never said any different, and  have argued for YEARS against the yahoos who think that if the pro-life crowd has their way, women will be "forced" to have children, even when their lives are in danger.


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.

_Crimes against children in Mexico and all throughout LA countries go unpunished - so the crimes continue.  It seems that crimes against children, even in some cases in the USA, don't matter either._

At least they put him in jail. Planned Parenthood in the US wouldn't even bother reporting it.

_Trust me, his stay in jail will not be a long one. _


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I'm personally pro-life but, in my view, I think everyone should mind their own business and let the girl and her Mom decide what is in her best interests. There is no 'winner' in some circumstances... just the lesser of two evils.



CG:

This is a pro-abortion arguement.

Are you SURE you're "personally pro-life?"


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Even when abortion was illegal, women with medical issues could terminate pregnancy. And it's a lie when pro-abortionists state otherwise.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.
> 
> At least they put him in jail. Planned Parenthood in the US wouldn't even bother reporting it.



do you have any proof that planned parenthood does not report child abuse?  do you?

if so provide it...if not admit it is just bullmal you pulled out of the air in your fucking head


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

I've proved it dozens of times, bones. They don't report.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,510479,00.html


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 21, 2010)

'I'm personally pro-life but, in my view, I think everyone should mind their own business and let the girl and her Mom decide what is in her best interests. There is no 'winner' in some circumstances... just the lesser of two evils.'

_In agreement - so I guess that makes us pro-choice. How can anybody know what is the right thing unless you are in their shoes????  I'm against abortion if used as a means of birth control._


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

"For Law Enforcement: We may release Health Information if asked to do so by a law enforcement official 
.....If you are the victim of a crime and we are unable to obtain your consent."
Notice of Health Information Privacy Practices - Planned Parenthood - Golden Gate

You will notice they state they have to be asked.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

i too, samson, find it puzzling that there are certain circumstances that the fetus must die....self defense is a new one however.  we can trot out the normal ones...rape...why is it a death sentance for the fetus?  threatens the mothers life...you believe in your god...shouldnt you beleive there is a reason and let god decide...between the mother and child...not medical science....o o and incest....that seems to be a death sentence for the fetus....why?  incest rarely causes any birth defects until it becomes generations of recessive genes...so seems to me..if you allow any abortion...you are playing 'god'...arent you?

plus abortion is big business.....neither party will outlaw it....too much money to be made


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Even when abortion was illegal, women with medical issues could terminate pregnancy. And it's a lie when pro-abortionists state otherwise.



Who "stated otherwise?"

What "medical issues?" 

Don't ALL pregnancies carry some risk?

I'm not really interested in the Legality of Abortion, but the Morality of Abortion. I assume that anti-abortionists use morality as the foundation for their belief that it is IMMORAL to take life, which begins at conception.

However, it seems they are quick to embrase "moral relativity" to justify abortion because of "medical issues."


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Now you're just playing games, which is childish.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

Young women or girls who appear to possibly be victims of a crime are told upfront that Planned Parenthood is legally obligated to share any suspicions to law-enforcement.

Clinicians are also responsible for the reporting of any suspicions. Previously, that was likely to be a counselor's role.

From Feb. 1 to March 20, Planned Parenthood Arizona reported 24 cases of suspicions of abuse to law enforcement, Cerf said.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

from your own link


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> i too, samson, find it puzzling that there are certain circumstances that the fetus must die....self defense is a new one however.  we can trot out the normal ones...rape...why is it a death sentance for the fetus?  threatens the mothers life...you believe in your god...shouldnt you beleive there is a reason and let god decide...between the mother and child...not medical science....o o and incest....that seems to be a death sentence for the fetus....why?  incest rarely causes any birth defects until it becomes generations of recessive genes...so seems to me..if you allow any abortion...you are playing 'god'...arent you?
> 
> plus abortion is big business.....neither party will outlaw it....too much money to be made



Yes, you have grasped the issue perfectly: Either you BELIEVE that life is sacred, and cannot be taken, or not. Anything in between is "playing god."


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.
> 
> At least they put him in jail. Planned Parenthood in the US wouldn't even bother reporting it.



Got any proof of this claim you racist


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

allie is right...abortions were available to rh factor women in the 50s...they didnt understand the rh factor and many women delivered so called "blue babies" that died shortly after birth..abortions were offered to them.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Abortions were also provided to young girls who got pregnant. Family doctors performed them quietly.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Even when abortion was illegal, women with medical issues could terminate pregnancy. And it's a lie when pro-abortionists state otherwise.



No one is Pro abortion you fucking hack


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Now you're just playing games, which is childish.



There are other threads...or....go start your own.....Maybe you could title it "An Adult Discussion about My Relativistically Moral Abortion POV"


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Abortions were also provided to young girls who got pregnant. Family doctors performed them quietly.



People with enough money got them on demand.

Poor women went to back allys.

No law EVER stopped abortion


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Even when abortion was illegal, women with medical issues could terminate pregnancy. And it's a lie when pro-abortionists state otherwise.
> ...



Wow....TM...you're on your meds today?

Congratulations on an extraordinarily clear thought.

Stop while you're ahead.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just playing games, which is childish.
> ...



Ho hum and boo hoo.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

your own article disproved what you said about planned parenthood...allie..but you have to read all of it...down at the very bottom....

Young women or girls who appear to possibly be victims of a crime are told upfront that Planned Parenthood is legally obligated to share any suspicions to law-enforcement.

Clinicians are also responsible for the reporting of any suspicions. Previously, that was likely to be a counselor's role.

From Feb. 1 to March 20, Planned Parenthood Arizona reported 24 cases of suspicions of abuse to law enforcement, Cerf said.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> allie is right...abortions were available to rh factor women in the 50s...they didnt understand the rh factor and many women delivered so called "blue babies" that died shortly after birth..abortions were offered to them.



OK.

But the point is that they died of natural cause, they were not killed (aborted)


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

They were aborted. That's what she just said.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

And Note Allie can not back up her racist statement that latinos have this problem in their families more than other ethnic groups?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

If they weren't, they were born dead.
I'm RH negative, btw, and have an auntie who was as well. She had five kids, one died at birth.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.
> ...





why allie , why


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> And Note Allie can not back up her racist statement that latinos have this problem in their families more than other ethnic groups?



You oughta begin a thread about that......somewhere else....You're smart enough to do it!!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> And Note Allie can not back up her racist statement that latinos have this problem in their families more than other ethnic groups?



Sure I can.

"California State Law §288(a) defines any sexual contact between a person 18 or older with someone under the age of 14 as illegal and punishable by incarceration. Data from the State Department of Justice shows that Young, Unassimilated Hispanic Offenders (YUHO) are arrested for these crimes at rates disproportionately greater than their numbers in the population. "
SpringerLink - Journal Article

It's obviously a cultural thing. NOT genetic.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

"This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why." alli's quote on child sex abuse

I dont see young unassimulated latino in your remark Allie.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> This is a huge problem for the Mexican/Hispanic population. I'm not sure why.
> 
> I dont see young unassimulated latino in your remark Allie.



So, you're not smart enough to begin your own thread?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

so basically pro birthers....why do you allow any allowances


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

No the tea party backers are not racist huh?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> No the tea party backers are not racist huh?



You're a partisan hack, truth. And not a very smart one.


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > No the tea party backers are not racist huh?
> ...



Plus, its boring me enough to have reported the troll.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



what?  you can report people for what?  i only report ads


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



How did I break any rule here to be reported?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 21, 2010)

Is chronic stupidity a reportable offense?

Hallelujah!


----------



## Madeline (Apr 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



_Pardon me, but Sarah Palin is.  She does not believe in abortion under any circumstances.  The woman is a wing nut._


----------



## Shogun (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the stats but I'm fairly certain that a good number of "pro life" people agree it might be necesary in cases of rape or incest. And like luissa said, her life could be in danger.
> ...




i'm willing to bet that you can't find a single anti-abortion quote from anyone here at USMB that doesn't also add the caveat "unless cases of incest, rape, etc".

how dramatic.  Were you a theater major in college?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



in the case of rape, yes.  Is this the strawman effect you were looking for?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > You are mistaken in assuming that I am an absolutist on this topic.
> ...



ahh yes.. the false dichotomy.  bravo!


----------



## Samson (Apr 21, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...





Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...





Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I know a thread has maxed out its stupidity quotient when Shogun posts 1/25.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 21, 2010)

Samson said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Yes it is okay to take a life in self defense.  Ideally you would never have to.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Now you're just playing games, which is childish.



It's been a childish game from the beginning.

I've always been kinda fascinated by guns, 1 might say I like guns. So then, let's come up with a specific,  1 in a million unlikely scenario and see how my general statement holds up... Oh would you like guns if 1 was pointed at your head?

Duh.

The whole point of the thread was to challenge pro-lifer's beliefs and make them look foolish by using a bizarre, unlikely occurrence that the general statement was never intended to cover.

The whole exercise has been mental masturbation.

Gee, pro-lifer's haven't been rushing in to defend their position. I wonder why? Maybe because the premise was stupid?


----------



## Samson (Apr 22, 2010)

Amanda said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just playing games, which is childish.
> ...



The position is undefendable. 

But its easier just to stomp your little feet, and say the premise is "stupid."

1. You believe life begins at conception.

OK. No Problemo.

2. Then, you believe life is sacred.

Ok, again: No Problem

3. Finally, you believe Abortion is Immoral

Given the two preceeding beliefs, this makes sense.

4. Then you begin to qualify Abortions using Moral Relativity, e.g. the "self defense" clause.

What? "self defense?" We may as well qualify All Abortions as some form of self-defense. Who better knows how to defend themselves than the mother under "attack?" But, since you cannot accept the premise you have just made, you'll call it "stupid." 

You cannot stand that anyone besides yourself might be better qualified to know when they need "self defense;" Because you are so much more "smart" than they are, right?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2010)

Bullshit again. If a 10 year old girl is raped and becomes pregnant, of course the pregnancy is outside the bounds of normality, poses a significant threat to her life and physical well-being. There's a chance with such a young mother, the baby wouldn't be carried to term anyway.

Pro-lifers have never argued that people should be forced to have children if it threatens their lives. That's a pro abortion stance that has been attributed to us. And now you're trying to tell us that if we choose life, we must choose the infant over a raped child. That's pretty much the same as telling the pro abortionists that if they choose death, they must of course allow that unwanted children be killed as well.

No, we don't. And it is a stupid premise.


----------



## Samson (Apr 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Bullshit again. If a 10 year old girl is raped and becomes pregnant, of course the pregnancy is outside the bounds of normality, poses a significant threat to her life and physical well-being. There's a chance with such a young mother, the baby wouldn't be carried to term anyway.
> 
> Pro-lifers have never argued that people should be forced to have children if it threatens their lives. That's a pro abortion stance that has been attributed to us. And now you're trying to tell us that if we choose life, we must choose the infant over a raped child. That's pretty much the same as telling the pro abortionists that if they choose death, they must of course allow that unwanted children be killed as well.
> 
> No, we don't. And it is a stupid premise.



"Bullshit!"

"Stupid!!"



"CHILDISH!!!"

Using hyterics to justify hypocracy is a common tactic when your position becomes undefensible. 

But using it OVER and OVER is just laughable.




> "That's pretty much the same as telling the pro abortionists that if they choose death, they must of course allow that unwanted children be killed as well."



Um.....you're beginning to babble incoherently.....Lemme try:

That's pretty much the same as telling everyone that you are smarter than they are, and they cannot make that decision for themselves as well then hyterically calling their premise "stupid."


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2010)

You are childish, and the premise remains stupid. 

And the only person  having hysterics  here is...you.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2010)

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



The stupidity was brimming before I posted, dude...  It began with the OP and really didn't get any less stupid the more you posted while trying to clarify your goofy point.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2010)

Samson said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Like I said, stupid, you've never seen, and can't quote, any representative anti-abortion advocate who won't add caveats for rape.

but hey.. stick to your false dichotomy, buddy!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> You are childish, and the premise remains stupid.
> 
> And the only person  having hysterics  here is...you.



Samson is a bit of a diva.  You'll have to forgive him when he demands that the only option is to post with or without his tiara.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 22, 2010)

Good heavens, doesn't he realize the tiara belongs to you?


----------



## Samson (Apr 22, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> You are childish, and the premise remains stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Apr 22, 2010)

Samson said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Are you ready for your big fail? 





Get comfy, this is going to be good.






Ready?






I'm pro-choice.


----------



## Samson (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Ready for yours?



You don't know if I am pro-choice or not.


----------



## froggy (Apr 23, 2010)

Lina Medina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Amanda (Apr 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Oops, double fail for you.

I never characterized your position on abortion. 

You made the assumption that since I think your premise is dumb that I must be on the pro-life side of the issue. I didn't make any assumption on your position.


----------



## Samson (Apr 27, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



OOOPS!

TRIPLE FAIL!!

You thought that I thought that you thought!!!


----------



## Amanda (Apr 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> The position is undefendable.
> 
> But its easier just to stomp your little feet, and say the premise is "stupid."
> 
> ...



Do you not even remember what you wrote?

You stated, incorrectly, what I believe.

It would probably be better if you went back to that previous posting style where you just sort of sat on the sidelines and tried to be clever. It was dull, but at least you didn't make yourself look foolish.


----------



## Samson (Apr 27, 2010)

Amanda said:


> It would probably be better if you went back to that previous posting style where you just sort of sat on the sidelines and tried to be clever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Apr 27, 2010)

Samson said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > It would probably be better if you went back to that previous posting style where you just sort of sat on the sidelines and tried to be clever.
> ...



That's the best you've got? Really?

See, this would be when you'd either start whining that when you quoted me and wrote about what my beliefs are you were actually just making the general case (which of course would be another fail), or you could just own up to your fuck up, which might actually get you some respect. Yes, it would be embarrassing, but it would be the right thing to do.

But instead we get a picture you or someone else (I don't recall who initially posted it) found on the internet. Wow, what a comeback. Or maybe this is you taking my advice and trying to be clever. 

Whatever the case, since you clearly can't be counted on to take responsibility for your own words, I'm done. Feel free to have the last word and likely dig yourself in deeper. I'll be unsubscribing the thread so knock yourself out.


----------



## Samson (Apr 27, 2010)

Amanda said:


> I'll be unsubscribing the thread so knock yourself out.



Damn.

Wherever will I find someone else with the amazing debate skillz to contradict me with, "Your Premise Is Stupid?"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pray about it. Get direction from God. Sentence the step father to death.


----------



## Neubarth (May 20, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> ...her step father, well castration sounds like a good idea to me.



The liberal do gooders would say, "Cruel and Unusual punishment.", so I say just shoot the son of a bitch.


----------

